
Writing GUI Apps Using the Red Programming Language - wesleyhill
https://wesleyhill.co.uk/p/writing-gui-apps-using-the-red-programming-language/
======
QuantumAphid
Very cool. I love all of rebol's descendent languages (red, ren-c), and this
is a great article to introduce Red. Well done!

